# Sean Morgan 12' WY Archery Mule Deer



## bugleboy

Here is my photo story of my 2012 Wyoming Archery Mule Deer hunt.

At the trailhead in disbelief of the weight of my 4-day pack...









Located this big boy the day before the hunt opened...









Wise buck had a sixth sense he was being watched...









Home away from home...









Located a few bucks opening morning...









TJ Sumner, trusty hunting partner...









Our basin...









In search of a shooter buck...









We got a blood trail!...









My buck bedded down multiple times...









After trailing him for a few hundred yards, I was able to finish him off with a well placed arrow...









25" wide 4x4...


















Caping him out...









The pack back up the hill wasn't very pleasant...









Finally up top and back on the ridgeline trail...






















































HUGE Thank You to TJ Sumner and relatives in helping me harvest this great Wyoming Mule Deer.

Sean Morgan
-bugleboy


----------



## Bears Butt

Very nice buck! Excellent photography! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JuddCT

Great job!


----------



## 2full

WOW !!! 
Great job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## muleymadness

Great stuff Sean, congrats and well done. I'm impressed.


----------



## Size Matters

congrats thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## El Casador

Nice Buck! and cool pics it was like a small still frame movie o-|| way to go!


----------



## Yahtahay

Dandy of a buck...Congratulations.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Very cool. Most excellent!


----------



## Huge29

Very good work and great area! 
What is the reference to 12'?
Is this is a LE area or over the counter or what?
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sawsman

Excellent pictures and an awesome buck! Well done.


----------



## elk22hunter

Very Nice! Great job of taking the time to get some photo memories.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> What is the reference to 12'?


He just put the apostrophe on the wrong side of the year in an attempt to abbreviate the year 2012. Remember, Sean, the job of the apostrophe is to take the place of whatever letter or number is being eliminated. In this case, you were eliminating the _20_ in 2012. The apostrophe must therefore be placed where the two and the zero are eliminated ('12).

Yes, I am an English teacher. I don't usually give lessons online, but Huge29 was confused. The title of the post actually says that you shot a _twelve foot_ archery mule deer! :lol:

What a fantastic story and buck! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Huge29

Too funny! I assumed he just meant a 144" buck, but had not seen it listed that way before. Great pics nonetheless!


----------



## klbzdad

Very cool! Congratz!


----------



## Markthehunter88

12' meaning 12000 feet above sea level?


----------



## Gaston

Cool post. Gotta feeling many more dead critters coming from you over the years.


----------



## MJ73

Great buck and beautiful country.


----------



## InvaderZim

Outstanding!


----------



## wyogoob

The best!!




Uh...I know where that's at.


----------



## goofy elk

Awesome pictures! AWSESOME hunt! Very well done..


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts

Great pictures. Congrats on a great buck. That basin looks really good!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

That is some beautiful country. Awesome pictures.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

nice buck there


----------



## GaryFish

AWESOME!

The 12' should probably be '12. Reference to the year. Sheesh Huge!


----------



## dank80

Wow man. Great buck. Great pics as well. Very well done.


----------



## BradN

That is gettin' ur done! Fantastic buck. Better photography! Thanks for posting.


----------



## 90redryder

Great buck, that basin looks like an awesome place to hunt.


----------



## stablebuck

pretty cool! good photos to boot!


----------

